# January 2008 Member Monthly Giveaway - Esquired



## Jim (Dec 31, 2007)

This months winner is Esquired.

Esquired scores a fairly new lure called the Rapala DT-FLAT series DTF-7
in the silver color!

From Rapalas website LOL!:
Lean and mean, the new DT Flat Series embraces the family motto: "Dive to a specific depth and stay there, as long as you can." This first flat-sided balsa crankbait from Rapala, the DT Flat Series lures offer a tighter, brighter shimmering action than the original DTs. The highly visible profile is the perfect way to pull bass off ambush points and from deep points. An enhanced coffin lip deflects better off underwater obstacles in a darting, escape-style blast. To enhance the flat sides, new patterns had to be developed, providing the maximum amount of contrast. Metallic paint scales add a cadence flash as the lure tightly wobbles on return.

Link for video:
DT Flat Series

ESQUIRED, Im not mailing it! I already sealed up the xmas winner. You will get it when I come down for the fishing trip.


----------

